# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Giải trí cuối tuần - kiến thức

## ppgas

Hihih...
Một vị linh mục cho một bà sơ quá giang. Bà sơ bước vào xe và vô tình làm rách áo choàng do bất cẩn bị vướng vào cửa xe, để lộ ra phần chân trắng nõn nà. Vị linh mục gần như mất kiểm soát tay lái khi nhìn thấy cảnh đó. Sau khi chấn tĩnh lại, ông lén lút để tay mình lên đùi bà sơ. Bà sơ phản ứng lại: “Cha à, Cha nhớ đoạn Psalm 129 trong Kinh Thánh chứ?”. Nghe vậy, vị linh mục bèn rút tay lại. Một lát sau, vị linh mục lại để tay lên đùi bà sơ một lần nữa. Bà sơ một lần nữa nhắc nhở: “Cha à, xin Cha nhớ đoạn Psalm 129 trong Kinh Thánh.” Vị linh mục phân trần: “Xin lỗi sơ, thân xác thật là yếu đuối.” Về đến tu viện, bà sơ xuống xe. Khi về đến nhà thờ, vị linh mục vội vã lật Kinh Thánh tìm câu Psalm 129. Nó có nội dung như sau: “Đi tới và tìm kiếm, tiến sâu hơn, con sẽ tìm thấy vinh quang.”

_Nguồn: ... sưu tầm webtretho_

Cuối tuần vui vẻ  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt, Luyến, suu_tam, taih2

----------


## ppgas

thư giản tí đi các anh em ơi  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## maygo158

tks chủ thớt nha. Xem xong thoải mái hơn r` ^^~. Đôi khi phải tự thưởng cho mình phút giải lao như z mới cân = đc ^^~

----------


## Tuấn

Sì pam tiếp cho vui các cụ ui 

Nịnh vợ . Hồi trước bà xã em làm ở một cty tên là A bờ cờ chi đó. Đấy cũng đồng thời là khách hàng bên em. Thỉnh thoảng em cũng thi công này nọ..

Dở nhất là cty này rất là nhiều chị em trẻ đẹp. Mà cái tật của em lại cứ thích ngắm gái đẹp mới dở hơi. Thế là bà xã em ghen. Để nịnh vợ, em bẩu bà ấy dư lày: cả mấy trăm cô chỉ có mình em là nhìn được. Anh nghe mọi người bảo : Lợn xề Móng cái - con gái A bờ cờ. 
 Tưởng vậy là thôi, ai ngờ bà ấy đi làm kể túa lua với chị em rằng là ông ấy bảo thế. Khổ cho em những lần sau qua đấy bị chị em túm lấy hỏi tội

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Em thích dược mấy cô hỏi tội như bác ghia  :Big Grin:

----------


## taih2

Một nữ nhà báo phỏng vấn bác nông dân nuôi bò: "Thưa bác, tại sao ngày càng xuất hiện nhiều bệnh bò điên?"

Bác nông dân giải thích:

- Để tui kể qui trình nuôi bò cho cô nghe, mỗi ngày bò sữa được vắt sữa một lần vào sáng sớm và mỗi năm nó được thụ tinh 1 lần để sinh bò con.

- Vậy thì sao hả bác? - Cô phóng viên hỏi.

Bác nông dân cau mày:

- Chưa hiểu hả? Cô cứ thử tưởng tượng người ta bóp ngực cô mỗi sáng, nhưng một năm cô mới được thụ tinh một lần xem cô có điên không?

Nguồn : internet

----------

biết tuốt, cnclaivung, Gamo, ppgas

----------


## katerman

Em nhặt được 2 truyện, xin góp vui ạ:
1.
*C*ó một anh công an đi làm nhiệm vụ đi qua một gốc cây. Thấy một cậu bé đang nặn cái gì đó. Anh công an hỏi:
- Em đang nặn gì đấy ?
Cậu bé trả lời:
- Dạ em đang nặn anh công an.
- Tốt thế em nặn anh công an bằng gì?
- Dạ em nặn bằng cứt ạ.
- Láo toét. Tao đi ra kia mà quay lại vẫn thấy mày nặn thì mày chết với tao. 
Một lúc sau anh công an quay lại vẫn thấy cậu bé đag hỳ hục nặn anh công an quát.
- Thằng kia tao bảo mày ko nặn nữa mà.
Cậu bé :
- Dạ em có nặn anh công an nữa đâu ạ.
- Thế mày nặn cái gì đấy ?
- Dạ em nặn chú bộ đội ạ.
- Mày nặn chú bộ đội bằng gì thế?
- Dạ em nặn bằng đất sét ạ.
- Sao mày ko nặn chú bộ đội bằng cứt?
- Dạ không được đâu anh. Nếu nặn bằng cứt thì lại ra anh công an.

2. 
*N*a đi học về hớn hở bảo mẹ :
- Mẹ ơi, hôm nay con kiếm được 20.000vnd .
- Ở đâu ra thế?
- Thằng tèo đố con trèo lên cây, mỗi lần nó cho 1.000vnd.
- Mày bị nó lừa rồi, nó làm thế để nhìn quần xilip của mày đấy.
- Hihi.., con biết rồi, con đâu phải đứa ngu? Cho nên hôm nay con đâu có mặc
quần xilip!!!

Nguồn: Internet

----------

ppgas

----------


## biết tuốt

em cũng xin góp 1 truyện bi hài  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
có 1 phái đoàn thuộc cái tổ chứ gì gì của liên hợp quốc ý , đại khái đi thăm các nhà tù để xem xét tình trạng tù nhân của các nước .
họ đến mỹ đầu tiên vì ngay trụ sở liên hợp quốc , thấy vòng trong vòng ngoài bố trí xe , lính , máy quét hồng ngoại, rada mặt đất đủ thứ  họ kết luận công nghệ cao con kiến cũng không thoát 
nước thứ 2 họ đến trung quốc , lính đông hơn tù , họ được dẫn vào 1 khu vực tra tấn những tù nhân trốn chạy đủ hình phạt dã man con ngan từ thời trung cổ , nào là tùng xẻo , ôm cột đồng , lột da nhồi bông...xem lạnh cả xương sống , họ giải thích là làm như vậy tù nhân sợ mà không dám trốn
nước thứ 3 họ sang việt nam , thấy không khí rất thoải mái , quản giáo ngồi pha trà xem thời sự, phạm nhân lao động, sinh hoạt  rất thoài mái , không có ý muốn vượt ngục , họ trầm trồ ồ không biết đã giáo dục thế nào mà phạm nhân chấp hành tốt thế . họ liền ra hỏi cán bộ ,
cán bộ mời trà và ôn tồn nói : " bọn em có làm gì đâu, các bác không biết đó thôi chứ , cứ 1 thằng leo được lên tường là có chục thằng kéo xuống 
 ủa sao lạ vậy cán bộ??
ây za vì chúng nó sợ thằng kia ra rồi chạy mất không thả cái thang xuống cho bọn nó cùng ra  :Wink: 

chuyện này thầy em kể đã lâu  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## itanium7000

> em cũng xin góp 1 truyện bi hài 
> có 1 phái đoàn thuộc cái tổ chứ gì gì của liên hợp quốc ý , đại khái đi thăm các nhà tù để xem xét tình trạng tù nhân của các nước .
> họ đến mỹ đầu tiên vì ngay trụ sở liên hợp quốc , thấy vòng trong vòng ngoài bố trí xe , lính , máy quét hồng ngoại, rada mặt đất đủ thứ  họ kết luận công nghệ cao con kiến cũng không thoát 
> nước thứ 2 họ đến trung quốc , lính đông hơn tù , họ được dẫn vào 1 khu vực tra tấn những tù nhân trốn chạy đủ hình phạt dã man con ngan từ thời trung cổ , nào là tùng xẻo , ôm cột đồng , lột da nhồi bông...xem lạnh cả xương sống , họ giải thích là làm như vậy tù nhân sợ mà không dám trốn
> nước thứ 3 họ sang việt nam , thấy không khí rất thoải mái , quản giáo ngồi pha trà xem thời sự, phạm nhân lao động, sinh hoạt  rất thoài mái , không có ý muốn vượt ngục , họ trầm trồ ồ không biết đã giáo dục thế nào mà phạm nhân chấp hành tốt thế . họ liền ra hỏi cán bộ ,
> cán bộ mời trà và ôn tồn nói : " bọn em có làm gì đâu, các bác không biết đó thôi chứ , cứ 1 thằng leo được lên tường là có chục thằng kéo xuống 
>  ủa sao lạ vậy cán bộ??
> ây za vì chúng nó sợ thằng kia ra rồi chạy mất không thả cái thang xuống cho bọn nó cùng ra 
> 
> chuyện này thầy em kể đã lâu


Chứ không phải thấm nhuần tư tưởng cách mạng mà không thèm trốn hả bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em cũng xin góp vui 1 tí...chuyện người thật việc thật nhé các cụ. 
Số là chuyện gồm 3 nhân vật chính gồm anh nông dân tên A, có cô vợ tên B và anh bác sĩ thực tập tên C.
Một mùa hè tình nguyện của anh bác sĩ C thực tập tại trạm xá miền Tây. 
Không hiểu thế nào mà mùa ấy các thím thi nhau mang thai, cả phòng khám trạm xá thành phòng khám thai và từ bác sĩ đa khoa, thực tập đến cô y tá phường xã đều thành hộ sinh vì mỗi ngày phải vài ca sinh nở. 
Anh bác sĩ C ngày nào cũng vật lộn với chú lính chì vì thấy quá nhiều cảnh hót hòn họt  :Big Grin: 
Một hôm nọ vào buổi trưa trưa (tầm 10h là trưa với các bác nhà nông ạ) thì có 1 cô B được đưa vào với tình trạng sắp sửa sinh sản. 
Cô B được đưa vào phòng cho trùm đồ và nằm gác 2 chân lên bàn, banh càng chờ sinh (nghe hơi khó tin vì em chỉ nghe sao em kể lại vậy). Bên cạnh cô B là 2 cô cũng nhắm mắt đưa chân như nhau ạ. Cái này gọi là không phải dạng vừa đâu, mà là dạng rộng ấy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
1 lúc lâu sau, anh nông dân A hớt hải chạy đến và hỏi: Bác sĩ bác sĩ, cho tui hỏi vợ tui sắp đẻ, vô đây giờ đâu rồi ?
Bác sĩ C chỉ vào phòng hỏi: trong đó ai là vợ anh ?
Anh A dòm vào 1 vòng và chỉ đúng cô B nằm góc trong cùng. Đó đó, vợ tui đó.
Bác sĩ C dòm vào rồi nghĩ bụng : mấy bả trùm kín chẳng thấy mặt mày đâu hết mà sao ổng nhìn ra hay dữ vậy? Sau đó liền hỏi anh A có chắc là vợ anh ko?
Anh A bảo: chắc mà, tui nhìn hoài quen rồi. Dòm mấy vòng mà hễ đến đó thì nó cụp xuống là tui biết liền.
Thế là bác sĩ C lại có thêm kinh nghiệm để đời và truyền lại trên bàn nhậu  :Smile: )))

----------


## CBNN

Có một anh chàng truyền cho kinh nghiệm khi bị CSGT thổi :
 Kinh nghiệm cho ACE khi bị CA bắt nhé !
Hôm trc e bị công an giao thông bắt.
E xuống xe hét to :
- Mày biết tao là ai không mà mày dám thổi ?
- Mày thổi tao thì mày còn sống đấy, chứ tao mà thổi là mày chết mẹ mày rồi .
Chúng nó tưởng em con ông cháu cha cấp lớn hoặc là thanh tra cải trang nên tha
E lên xe nổ máy rồi chú giao thông mới dám khép nép lại hỏi :
-Thế anh công tác bên nào ạ ?
E trả lời nhanh : Tao thổi kèn đám ma
Rồi vít ga chạy mất tích ... Lòng đầy hoan hỷ .

----------

Tuấn

----------

